# Frage zu items



## Kaltiras (13. September 2008)

huhu hab auch neu d2 angefangen naja neu^^ habs auf duetsch gekauft vorher englisch ;P

so wollte ma fragen wie ich an die items kome die ich brauche jemand hat zwar gepostet was ich brauche also son ring uund handschuhe, aber ich habe keine ahnung in welchen gebiet wo oda wie ich es bekomme ^^ need help

Der Stein von Jordan / The Stone of Jordan
Ring

Frostbrand / Frostburn
Panzerhandschuhe / Gauntlets

Zb.

pls help schonma thx


----------



## Dagger1488 (13. September 2008)

eigentlich kannst du alles überall finden!

die größte dropchance für stein von jordan(soj) ist baal auf hölle!

aber da haste noch das risiko, dass ihn dir einer wegschnappt! (closed b-net)

am besten, nach meiner erfahrung nach, gehst auf hölle in akt3 zu mephist und legst den erst mal 20 mal! und wenn du es schaffst den hohen rat auch! (nicht den rat oben, sonder bei mephisto da unten) dann bekommst aber nicht den stein gleich! andere items aber! die du dann gegen runen eintauscht! wenn du was gefunden hast machst nen game auf das so heisst wie dein gegenstandt! wenn du ihn verkaufen willst schreibste "o"(o steht für offer glaub ich) vor und wenn du was brauchst schreibste "n" für need vor!  
wenn du weisst was du dafür haben willst schreiste z.b o soj n3ist   das heisst dass du nen soj gegen 3 ist runen verkaufst!
auf normal oder alptraum hast keine chance das zu finden!

nen nagelring oder so kann man schon bei andaryel auf normal finden! is kein ding!

auf der homepage von d2 kannst du dir ausrechnen lassen wieviel %chance du hast damit der stein von jordan bei baal auf hölle dropt! geht auch mit anderen items und bossen! der stein hatte weit under 0% also  0.001 oder so!
dem kannst entgegenwirken wenn du genug mf hast (magische gegenstände finden)
ich hatte damals so um die 450% und hab den soj nie bekommen^^
aber dafür maras toleidoskop und herold von zakarum! wenn du nicht weisst was das is, schau mal auf homepage!
und die preise(runen) die du dafür bezahlen musst wenn du dir das eventuell bei nem anderem spieler kaufst, stimmen auch nicht! ist meistens teurer!


----------



## Kaltiras (13. September 2008)

aso ok danke xD spiel grad offline noch net online weil alein ka >: needsomebody^^ also danke für die infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf indiablo haben sie mir irgendiwe nur das item gezeigt und net gesagt wo ^^ also melden wer neu anfangen oda mich ziehen will ;P


----------



## Rakanisha (13. September 2008)

Also bei Indiablo kannst alles nachschauen. Unter "Expansionset">>>"Gegenstande">>>"Uniques" hast ne auflistung aller findbaren Unique Gegenstände.

Wo du sie finden kannst:

Nomale Rüstungen/Waffen-------Normal / Alptraum / Hölle
Exceptional Rüstungen/Waffen--Alptraum / Hölle
Elite Rüstungen/Waffen------------Hölle (manche auch nur im Ladder modus)

Bei welchem Mob die am besten dropen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich selber mach nur solo  mf runs auf Hölle (Mephi/Pindle und wenn die Mobs nicht Kälteimmun sind auch Baal). Ich denke die größte Chance auf gute Gegendstände hast du bei Baal. 

Soweit ich weiß, kannst du auch einen SoJ beim Glücksspiel (Gambeln) bekommen! Nur brauchst du dazu nen Gold-Barb, weil du warscheinlich unmengen an Gold benötigen wirst.


----------



## Kaltiras (14. September 2008)

hm beim glückspiel kommt bei mir irgendwie immer nur mist heraus aber danke gut zu wissen ^^


----------



## Nightroad (14. September 2008)

Kaltiras schrieb:


> hm beim *glück[/b**]spiel kommt bei mir irgendwie immer nur mist heraus aber danke gut zu wissen ^^*


*

sache geklärt ;P?*


----------



## Sacrifize (14. September 2008)

die höchste dropchance auf einen soj hat  andariel auf hell... nicht mephisto o.ä... 
baal hat den netten nebeneffekt dass er einfach alles droppen kann, nur musste da viel glück haben dass dus in ner vollen grp überhaupt bekommst...
und wenn du schon auf der suche nach nem soj bist kann ich dir von frostburn eig abraten, da es für jede klasse bessres gibt als die dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Dagger1488 (14. September 2008)

jo stimmt andariel! die hat schon sehr viel gedroppt aber mephi hatte immer besseres zug!
und mit 3 mal blizzard und dann andy tot!(equip abhaengig) is ja mal geil! da gibts keinen besseren baum!
andy hatte nur crap

mephi hat mir mein ganzes equip gedropt!

der alte hat die besseren items gehabt!


----------



## djmayman (14. September 2008)

Sacrifize schrieb:


> die höchste dropchance auf einen soj hat  andariel auf hell... nicht mephisto o.ä...
> 
> mfg


stimmt nicht ganz


die höchste dropchance auf nen soj hat andariel auf alp und diablo auf normal


----------



## Drydema (15. September 2008)

und am besten klassik spielen da es weniger uniq ringe gibt und die chance erheblich steigert wenn manns hat kann man den char dann erweitern und glücklich mit seinem soj sein


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. September 2008)

Auf jeden Fall sollte man sich nicht zu viel versprechen, denn ein SoJ ist sehr selten.


----------



## myadictivo (15. September 2008)

mir ist mit lod noch nie ein soj gedropt und ich hab das spiel verdammt lange gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu classic zeiten wars kein thema, da konnte man sich die teile problemlos erglücksspielen bzw dropten die recht oft, weil unique ringe eben "einzigartig" im spiel waren..soll heißen, wenn im offenen spiel die anderen beiden unique ringe schon vorhanden waren und es dropte ein goldener ring war es 100% ein soj..

das waren noch zeiten...nachdem das durchs update wegfiel hab ich nie wieder einen selffound soj bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (15. September 2008)

Dagger1488 schrieb:


> genstandt! wenn du ihn verkaufen willst schreibste "o"(o steht für offer glaub ich) vor und wenn du was brauchst schreibste "n" für need vor!
> wenn du weisst was du dafür haben willst schreiste z.b o soj n3ist   das heisst dass du nen soj gegen 3 ist runen verkaufst!
> auf normal oder alptraum hast keine chance das zu finden!



Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht.

Wie schon einige behaupteten, kann der Ring auch auf Alptraum droppen. Ob der auch auf Norm droppt, kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.

An Items kommst du z.B. mit den sogenannten MF-Runs. Je nachdem wie gut dein Char ist, würde ich einfach mal Andariel, Mephisto und Pindleskin killen. Ob du das auf Hölle oder auf Alptraum machst ist zwar nicht egal, jedoch hast du auch auf Alptraum Chancen gute Items zu finden. Versprech dir aber nicht zuviel vom MF'en, Oftmals kann es Monate dauern bis ein SOJ droppt. Oder du machst 100 Runs und findest nichts gescheites. Nicht entmutigen lassen und weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du solche Runs machen willst, ist es von Vorteil wenn du einen hohen MF-Wert hast. Dieser kann auf Rüstungsteilen, Ringen, Zaubern etc sein. Umso höher dieser Wert, desto höher die Chance auf magische/rare/Unique Items. Aber zum Thema MF gibts mehr als genug Threads, entweder hier im Forum oder auf http://diablo3.ingame.de.


----------

